# Spot spray certainty



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey everybody,

I had a lot of Poa a. this spring and early summer and was wondering if anyone has the math on how many grams of Certainty for a 1 gallon (or better yet 1 qt spray bottle) spot spray treatment? I don't want to blanket app my yard because I'm concerned about my 1)grass variety sensitivity, 2)first time application and 3)the fact that maybe all the Poa was choked out this summer. This run would kind of be a tester application for next year.

Thanks everyone

Sean


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

My math worked out to .1g per quart...is this right? Thanks!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The information needed here would be:

Warning about chlorosis in Paspalum









Rate for POA Control









How many "oz per gram"









So the minimum rate you need to go is 1.25oz/a or .8g/acre in 2 gallons of carrier to treat 1000ft2

8 quarts in 2 gallons so .8/8 = 0.1g/quart.

You win the internet for today.

(Side note I'll comment on your fruit later.)


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

You rock thanks @Amoo316 🤙🤙


----------

